# most ultra modern city in world



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

which one?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Maybe Tokyo?

Or somewhere in Australia - Melbourne perhaps?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong!!!!!


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess Valencia is ultra modern...calatrava has transformed the city into something very futuristic.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Brasilia! No, Tokyo it is.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Most probably the cities in Japan. and then comes Hong Kong. In future chinese cities are quite futuristic.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong defines ultramodern


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

general japanese cities couldnt be identified as ultra modern
they are ,of course ,more modern than european and american cities,but all of them are quite traditional,which manily bit modern japanese style house,which can not be said ultral modern ..even in most suburban in tokyo


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The most modern city is Tokyo.

Even Japans second largest city Osaka, don`t come close to Tokyo. Tokyo is by far the most modern city in the world.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

shibuya_suki said:


> general japanese cities couldnt be identified as ultra modern
> they are ,of course ,more modern than european and american cities,but all of them are quite traditional,which manily bit modern japanese style house,which can not be said ultral modern ..even in most suburban in tokyo


The other Japanese citys are on Germanys level.


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Japanese cities no doubt, Hong Kong & Singapore are also one of the most modern cities in the world


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

I would say Dubai, but some Chinese cities are also very modern.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Shanghai


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Ultra modern? I think lots of concrete, glass, steel, neon, traffic and large crowds. Tokyo fits that description perfectly! kay:


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

I think it's Tokyo.


----------



## paidos (Jul 27, 2005)

kiretoce said:


> Ultra modern? I think lots of concrete, glass, steel, neon, traffic and large crowds. Tokyo fits that description perfectly! kay:


Plus wires hanging everywhere from the city centre to the suburb.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Depending on what you are referring as ultra modern. Skyscraper will belong to HK while in technology will be Tokyo.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I say Tokyo aswell.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Hong Kong defines ultramodern


Neon is so 80'ies


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

earthJoker said:


> Neon is so 80'ies


indeed, the neon lights look unmodern, but i think you haven't heard about Hong Kong's Octopus Card system, MTR-KCR systems. HK is not a city only with skyscrapers...


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Tokyo is the definition of ultra-modern, subways that can get you anywhere in the city, tall skyscrapers, neon lights, lots of people, traffic, arcades, technology...I'm home.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not saying HK isn't ultra-modern (I don't say it is either) but that pic is no sign of ultra-modern city.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Tokyo!
:yes:


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

Tokyo and Dubai


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Tokyo is probably to most modern city in the world.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Tokyo/Hong Kong/Dubaii


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Tokyo definitely but I think HK looks more modern!


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Tokyo for sure

then maybe HK or Seoul


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Walk into a Japanese electronics store and you realize the rest of the world is in the Stone Age.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Akihabara, the place in Tokyo for electronics,










But in Akihabara, this is more the place I wanna go


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Dubaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Singapore or Tokyo


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I would also say Tokyo. 

Maybe also Dubai but I haven't been there.


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

Sin City


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)

Brasília!!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Definitely Tokyo


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

DUBAI!


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Probably Tokyo, followed by Singapore and Hong Kong, Only certain parts of Dubai are modern right now...Tokyo has a much larger area that is just amazingly modern


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Coruscant!!!! hehehehe!

Anyway, when we say ultra modern, it's not just the skyscrapers, it's also the transportation, infastructure and technology.

Dubai may have modern skyscrapers but does the city have a transportation system as good as Hong Kong or Tokyo?


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

I have been to most big mega cities in Asia, Europe and the States,
and
TOKYO by far


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong had the world's first smartcard systems


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

TOKYO !!!!!


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Tokyo easily. Taxi doors open with a arm raised. Lets not get into their trains and the fact that everything is pretty much earthquake resistant.
Even their toilets are ultra modern (they play music, spray freshener, etc)!!!!!!


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

Tokyo Tokyo.. been there many times now


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

zulu69 said:


> Tokyo easily. Taxi doors open with a arm raised. Lets not get into their trains and the fact that everything is pretty much earthquake resistant.
> Even their toilets are ultra modern (they play music, spray freshener, etc)!!!!!!


Not the best examples those...what's so special about that?


----------



## HOODTech (Mar 31, 2005)

Brasilia???
Kuala Lumpar???

some of you obviously haven't travelled.

Tokyo by far.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur looks modern but not as modern as Hong Kong. 

Hong Kong Cyberport

http://www.cyberport.com.hk


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

In my opinion, Dubai, Shanghai, Berlin, Tokyo and maybe Zurich as well...


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Tokyo now , Dubai and tokyo in the future.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

singapore would be a contender; zip through an electronic road pricing gantry without a cashcard in the morning and you receive your fine by evening. but ultra modern would definitely have to be a japanese city.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Tokyo for sure followed by hong kong and singapore. Chinese cities and dubai maybe in the future.


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

I think it's Tokyo followed by other Japanese cities.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Tokyo, of course
Odaiba, Siodome... especially ultramodern places


----------

